# Sport Website



## Identität (3. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich entwerfe gerade für meinen Verein eine Website. Es hat mit sehr vielen Sportarten etwas am Hut. Fußball, Badminton, Tennis, Ju- Jutsu, Tischtennis, Gymnastik usw.

Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht was ich in den Header tun soll. Einmal habe ich das Logo und einen Text. Dann habe ich noch die Logos von den Sportarten genommen. Was würdet ihr mir als Hintergrund empfehlen? Der ist jetzt schlicht blau.

MfG


----------



## foxx21 (4. April 2006)

warum machst du nicht eine Bildercollage mit den versch. Sporarten un den dazugoehörigen Bildern

so wie hier z.B.
http://www.publicphoto.at/

lg


----------



## Identität (5. April 2006)

Danke die Idee ist gut!


----------

